# EI Salts suppliers who have stock in?



## Franks (11 Mar 2020)

Hi all,

I usually use LUSH MAX Complete with great results. 3 bags for £15 has lasted me 2 years on a 150L tank but I'm now running low.

Does anyone know of a UK supplier for a complete EI salt dosing regime I can buy today - It seems most stockists have no stock?

Thanks


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Mar 2020)

https://aquaplantscare.uk/shop/aqua...-716UjT6M3yDQ_AjZ-R9BI9xBCWW2VE4aAjpLEALw_wcB

They have everything you need


----------



## Franks (11 Mar 2020)

Thanks. They have so many different versions of similar ferts.
I want a complete macro/micro EI style dosing regime. If you could help identify the exact dry ferts I need, that would be great i.e there are 3 different types of chelated traces Cu 15%, Fe 13%, Fe 8% EDTA/DTPA etc?

From reading around it seems I need;

Potassium Nitrate
Potassium Phosphate
Magnesium Sulphate
Chelated trace elements

I just want to order the powder, mix it to a quantity for EI dosing and sit back.


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Mar 2020)

What you need is KNO3 /KH2PO4 /K2SO4/MGSO4 or Epsom salts
Then a chelated trace elements
Then go to this thread and download the fert calculator
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fert-dosing-calculator-with-ro-section.60034/page-3#post-589471


----------



## Siege (11 Mar 2020)

https://www.mankind.co.uk/westlab-epsom-salt-5kg/11227748.html


----------



## Barbara Turner (11 Mar 2020)

Does anyone sell an all in one micro-macro dry mix?   I remember something about having to add  Ascorbic Acid and  Potassium Sorbate to stabilise it.


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Mar 2020)

I make my own with Ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate you can just follow James planted tank formula


----------



## Sammy Islam (12 Mar 2020)

https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/all-in-one-macros-micros-fertiliser-aquarium-plants-p299.html


----------



## Franks (12 Mar 2020)

Thanks for the info guys.

Regarding the following quote...


Jayefc1 said:


> What you need is KNO3 /KH2PO4 /K2SO4/MGSO4 or Epsom salts
> Then a chelated trace elements
> Then go to this thread and download the fert calculator
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fert-dosing-calculator-with-ro-section.60034/page-3#post-589471


Do Epsom salts cover all my macros? If I buy a supermarket packet - what fery dosage calculation would I use i.e amount per 1000ml container etc.
I could then does a separate Micro fert I guess?

Thanks


----------



## Franks (12 Mar 2020)

The Co2 Supermarket complete dry fert sounds great. Good reviews and for the 250g bag should last me 277days dosing 15ml per day on my 150Ltr tank.

30g per 500ml of water giving approx 8 batches of 500ml fert.


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Mar 2020)

Franks said:


> Do Epsom salts cover all my macros


No Epsom salts is just the MGSO4 you still.need all the others


----------



## Franks (13 Mar 2020)

Thanks all. I ordered the Co2Supermarket 250g all in one fert and it arrived next day so that's quick service!
It should last the best part of a year so hopefully I'll continue to have success.


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Mar 2020)

Maybe you could do a review on it


----------

